# Custom Tank Question



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I want to know how many gallons it would be for a tank with the dimensions 52x18x24 ? Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> I want to know how many gallons it would be for a tank with the dimensions 52x18x24 ? Thanks


(52x18x24)/231=97 gallons

Multiply lxwxh in inches then divide this by 231 for your volume. Its ok if you use a tank size calculator, but i think people should at least know how to calculate it without one. At least with this way you can calculate it with a calculator rather then a computer


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/in...Act=calculators


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

98 gallons not 97


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thank you guys, I decided to build my own custom stand, what kind of wood would you guys recommend ? sucks that I can't keep piranhas, I'm gonna get 6 Tiger Oscar Cichlids I purchased my 100 gallon tank today


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

wow hold the presses thats way too many oscars for that tank. each oscar needs some serious space. a 75g is good for a solo just as a starting point and they grow fast!!!.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

lol i guess i should get 2 oscars


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

they need to either be in a decent size group or solo. 2 is asking for trouble too. sorry. just be patient and really consider what you want.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> they need to either be in a decent size group or solo. 2 is asking for trouble too. sorry. just be patient and really consider what you want.


Agreed one would probably be best. I would concider doing an oscar and then some other cichlids that wont get killed. Instead of an oscar, something liek a green terror would be better as they dont get as large and they have attractive colours.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> 98 gallons not 97


Desptite what the calculator says the actual gallonage is probably less then 97 as you have to account for glass thinkness. With inerior dimentions you would probably have about 95g.

231 is the number of cubic inches per gallon so the only way i would be off is from glass thinkness as the glass displaces where some water would be in that space. Check other calculators online. I just checked 2 and both agreed with me at 97.25g

If the containor could hold this much i would be right on. Since im assuming these are exterior dimentions it will be less so probably about 95g.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I decided to build my own stand, my tank is 100 gallons I just ordered it yesterday from the fishtankfactory.com, what kind of wood would u guys recommend ? Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> I decided to build my own stand, my tank is 100 gallons I just ordered it yesterday from the fishtankfactory.com, what kind of wood would u guys recommend ? Thanks


I know pine is use in alot of stands, but dont know if any types would be better


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

2 oscars is fine as long as you have the filtration


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

try a wolfish is they are legal, next best fish after Ps :nod:


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I ordered my 100 gallon tank and should be receiving it on Friday, I just don't know what filter and what heater to get, what would u guys recommend ? Thanks guys


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i recently purchased a canister filter, Eheim Professional II it's for aquariums up to 159 Gallons, should be enough but more is always better. A little pricey but worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh I see, what would happen if I go for one that's a little lower in price? would it be ok ? what are the pros and cons


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd say go with FX5, over filter is always a good thing especially if you want to go for oscars...they poop a lot








I got mine here, $240 shipped, brand new with 3 years manufacturer warranty
http://www.pondpassionsoutlet.com/servlet/...CANISTER/Detail

as for heater, I have both stealth heater and JEBO heater, JEBO are cheap and pretty good for the money. you can get them from ebay for like $30 for two 200W. (click here
two heaters will heat up the water faster and you always have an extra one in case one die on you.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I heard the Eheim Pro 3 is more silent compared to the Fx5, do you think that there's a difference between these 2 ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Go big on your filter, try maybe a fx5 or maybe even a xp4, don't be cheap here. I say this because 1) Oscars are messy 2) Down the road when you want a bigger tank you will already have a filter for it.

GL!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

well, I don't even know what fish I'm gonna get yet lol, For a 100 gallon tank, I don't know if I should get the xP3 or the xP4


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> well, I don't even know what fish I'm gonna get yet lol, For a 100 gallon tank, I don't know if I should get the xP3 or the xP4


Xp4 over the xp3 for obvious reasons. Eheim classic 2217 would be a great choice too. With big fish, you want alot of filtration


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

where can I get the xP4 for a good price thanks buddy


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> where can I get the xP4 for a good price thanks buddy


Where are you from. Online like ebay, aquabid... usually has something. kijiji or craigs list for used. Big als if all else fails


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I found one for about $175 shipped on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

balluupnetme said:


> I heard the Eheim Pro 3 is more silent compared to the Fx5, do you think that there's a difference between these 2 ?


I've never owned a Eheim Pro 3, but if not for the sound of water movement from the FX5 outlet (pointing upward to break water surface) I wouldn't know the filter is running and that's only about 4 to 5ft away from my tank.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I heard great reviews and good feeback for the xp4, so I purchased the xp4


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

good choice buddy, if you do get oscars your all good to get more then one


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea, I can get 2 oscars right ? for a 100 gallon tank


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> yea, I can get 2 oscars right ? for a 100 gallon tank


Should be ok, but i wouldnt do any more. They grow fast so if you get them small they will fill the tank quick


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im still standing by two oscars is a bad idea. could it work? yes. doesnt mean you should though. just trying to help out. im never offended if someone doesnt listen to me.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

or I can just get cichlids, i like the green terror and the jack dempsey


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Cichlids are fun. I feel that they are more social in a way and they are some cichlids that can actually have awesomeeee color. I had a couple convicts that had the colors of almost a peacock and reallllly long whispy like fins. (sounds dumb) but they looked awesome. they also happened to breed, either way. texas cichlids are cool too!


----------

